# Fresh Grilled Tilapia w/ Sweet Salsa



## BBQ Mikey (Aug 8, 2007)

well time to be adventurous again.

I got a little less than a LB of fresh tilapia fillets at the local market today. I plan on havin these sukkas for dinner.

All im going to do is clean my grill, put a bit of olive oil on the grates, salt+pepper+paprika on the fillets and cook em real quick.

I bought some Guava Nectar, which I plan to pour on a diced tomato, white onion,red bell pepper salsa im going to whip up. If not sweet enough I may add in some honey. should be fine though. I considered making a glaze with the nectar + onions + bell pepper , 86 tomato and sub pineapple, but I kinda want the fresh salsa effect.

the tilapia will be served on a bed of rice with the salsa topping.
crab and cucumber rolls as an appetizer.

if anyone has 2 cents to offer, Ill gladly listen, otherwise Ill let ya know how it turns out.


----------



## Lizannd (Aug 8, 2007)

*Make sure you use a grill basket for the fish.  They*

are thin and flake easily when they are done.  The least bit of stick on the grill will pull them apart.  otherwise a delicious fish.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 8, 2007)

BBQ Mikey said:
			
		

> All im going to do is clean my grill, put a bit of olive oil on the grates, salt+pepper+paprika on the fillets and cook em real quick.



I have a recipe for pan-fried tilapia that we love - dredge the fish in flour and 1/2 tsp. each of salt, pepper and dried basil. It has a great flavor. Of course, for the grill, you would omit the flour. Just another flavor idea


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 8, 2007)

Maybe a little spice on the tilly to balance the sweet of the salsa?
I really really like cajun seasoning on my tilapia. Seems to work with
just about everything!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I think I will use alittle cajun seasoning on it to spice it up.
I like the basil idea, maybe Ill go out and get some... 
And yes, I need to clean my grille to a shine in order to prevent sticking, this is going to be a challange..


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 8, 2007)

Oil your grates once they are hot, right before you put the fish on.
Or, oil the fish!

I really recommend a grill basket for fish. Makes things so easy! 

Bet these turn out great BBQM!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, were they ever.  I used a grill basket, great call.  I used salt, pepper, and some dashes of cajun seasoning.  I hit em with a bit of lemon juice and paprika as they cooked.  That fruit salsa came out bangin', I added some Cilantro and Garlic to my salsa mix, the Guava Nectar reacted with the tomatoes and sweetened them, the bell peppers and garlic gave it a nice spice.

Thanks everyone, and GrillingFool, you were right on with that cajun spice, it really made the whole thing come together so it wasnt too too sweet or too spicy.


----------

